# Weather



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Good evening, l am visiting central Portugal in March, is it big coat weather as it will be in the UK or something lighter.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's a bit of an iffy month....... you may well still get lots of rain & possibly cold....... but then again, it could possibly be BBQ weather.

Best pack for all weathers!


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you, sounds like welly boot and sun cream... Have a good evening


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, if you are in Faro. It would be between 15 c to 21 c.


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm, nowhere near Faro unfortunately but thank you for responding ☀


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I said "if" in the sentence. So you know the difference between North and South tempature.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Here is a hint at the possible weather from my picture of Central Portugal in February last year which makes a dramatic change from mid summer where similar eucalyptus trees on the other side of the hill were all destroyed by an extensive forest fire.


----------

